# Books on OS



## dbuff (May 4, 2014)

I am a beginner who wants to learn about operating  systems. I started to read "The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System", but it is too difficult. There are the following suggestions on Amazon what one may need to read first:

Modern Operating Systems, 2nd Edition by Andrew Tannenbaum
The Design of the UNIX Operating System by M.J. Bach
Complete FreeBSD, 4th Edition by Greg Lehey
What is your opinion? Would you perhaps have other ideas? Many thanks.


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2014)

#3 can be downloaded for free from the author's website if I'm not mistaken (although it's also available for purchase in print if you prefer) but it's getting rather old. Moreover, it's about installing, using and maintaining FreeBSD, not about operating system internals.

If you wish to learn about operating systems _in general_ and how they work on the inside, I'd suggest _"Operating System Concepts"_ by Silberschatz et al.


----------

